# Downton Abbey on PBS



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

No, there are no buildings blowing up, or wild car chases, just great drama. At the least, the first of these, season 1, was terrific. So, heads up! Starts on Sunday......


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

I heard good things about this show. I will try it out. It is on Netflix streaming also.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I presume you mean S1 is on netflix streaming, not S2, which is airing now?

(I don't have netflix streaming anymore, and I haven't watched this show, I've just seen it covered in the press.. and know S2 just premiered on PBS.)


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Season 2 is over now and out on Bluray and DVD. Season 3 begins the end of 2012. Both seasons were great and I do recommended them HIGHLY!

(Yes season 2 is re-airing on PBS now)


----------



## Merejane (Feb 28, 2004)

MeInDallas said:


> Season 2 is over now and out on Bluray and DVD.


On Amazon in the U.S., the Season 2 DVD is not available until February 7, 2012. Is there somewhere else that it can be purchased now?


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Watched the first episode of the new season and was excited about the new season. My wife was relating all the stuff "we'd" seen last season but I only remembered a little of it then realized I was confusing it with Upstairs/Downstairs. Doh. But I watched it and liked it.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Season 2 is over in Great Britain. Just started airing in the US.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Merejane said:


> On Amazon in the U.S., the Season 2 DVD is not available until February 7, 2012. Is there somewhere else that it can be purchased now?


Oh yeah I just seen that on PBS.com when I looked. I have a friend that lives in the UK and he copied the DVD's and sent to me. I didnt know it wasnt available in the USA until 2/7/12 yet, sorry. They got them in November 2011 in the UK and he sent them to me for Christmas.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You do realize that's illegal, right?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

mattack said:


> You do realize that's illegal, right?


You're not telling me anything I dont already know.


----------

